# Angeln an der Ostsee, mit eigenem Boot, wo?



## mampfred (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo liebe "Boots-"Anglergemeinde,

1. Ich bin neu hier, deshalb verzeiht meine eventuelle Unwissenheit.

2. Bin ich bzw. wir (4 Kumpels) Anfänger in Sachen Angeln mit dem Boot.

3. Meine Fragen:

Wir möchten im Mai an die Ostsee zum Angeln und haben eine kleine "Nußschale" mit 5 PS. Ich hab hier einiges gelesen über "Angeln mit Boot" und "Nußschale mit 5 PS" etc. und weiß, dass es nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Da ich aber erst dieses Jahr den Schein mache, bleibt uns für Mai nichts anderes übrig. 
Wo sollen wir am besten hin mit unserem Boot? Wir können nicht weit raus fahren und wollen trotzdem angeln. 
Gibt es eventuell Ferienwohnungen mit eigenem Steg (wäre ein Traum)?
Oder irgendwo einen kleinen Hafen, da wir nicht jeden Tag slippen wollen?

Wir waren letztes Jahr in Heiligenhafen und hatten unser Boot dort im Hafen liegen. Dabei kamen wir uns etwas "komisch" vor zwischen all den Yachten. Gibt es nichts kleineres, gemütlicheres?

Für alle etwaigen Antworten vielen Dank im Voraus und verzeiht mein/unser Laientum. Wir sind erst noch am Lernen.  :b 

Gruß
Ingo M.


----------



## detlefb (2. Februar 2004)

Moin,
Fehmarn ist sicher die beste Wahl.Dadurch findet man´immer ein ruhiges Plätzchen. Am slippen, oder schleppen führt dann wohl kein Weg vorbei.Uns wieso "komisch vorkommen", ihr habt was eigenes. Yachten hin oder her nen Liegeplatz im Hafen ist doch was Feines, oder?????
Vorsicht ist Mutter der Porzellankiste!!! Du solltest hier im Board mal ein wenig suchen.
Leider gehen jedes Jahr viele  Angler/Bootfahrer für immer verloren.
Lieber auf eine Ausfahrt verzichten´, als nie mehr rausfahren können. Der jewieilige Hafenmeister ist bestimmt eine gute Inforamtionsquelle, was Wind und Wetter angeht. Seine Warnungen sollte man(n) nicht den Wind schlagen.
Selbstverständlich gehört auch eine Schwimmweste, anlegt, und weitere Sicherheitsausrüstung mit an Bord.
Eine gute Alternative, wäre es auch sich ein Boot zumieten.
Kostet zwar etwas, aber das Sicherheitspaket ist mit im Preis inbegriffen. Da Du den Schein hast sollte das Mieten kein Problem .
Bie Boote sind grösser als ne Nusschale und damit für 4 Personen, wohl die bessere Wahl.
Einige Adressen für Mietboote findest Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?threadid=22466.
Neben FS freien habe einige auch grössere Pötte im Angebot.

Viele Grüsse

Detlef


----------



## Murad (2. Februar 2004)

Moin, Du solltest Dir mal den Strand von Süssau ( links von Rosenfelde Nähe Dahme ) ansehen. Hier gibt es auch eine kleine Anlage zum slippen - ist übrigens sogar noch kostenfrei&nbsp;- nach Ende des Angelns könnt ihr das Boot ja auf den Strand ziehen. Das Gebiet ist angeltechnisch recht interessant - wenn ihr ca. 20 - 25 Minuten Fahrtzeit in Kauf nehmt, seid ihr auf Höhe Dahmeshöved - am Riff. Super Revier für Dorsch, aber&nbsp;der gesamte&nbsp;Bereich ist auch für Meerforelle&nbsp;sehr gut.

Lasst euch im Mai nicht von den Horni`s auffressen !!!&nbsp;


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Februar 2004)

wenn es ein kleines boot bis 4 meter ist, ist es so schon lebensmüde dort mit 4 mann drin zu sitzen ich denke für 4 leutchen sollten es mindestens 5 meter lang und seetüchtig sein, ansonsten macht ihr bei aufkommendem wind schnell dicke backen !!!!!
ich würde euch raten euch kurzfristig nach dem wind zu richten und es lieber in kauf nehmen das boot täglich zu slippen denn wenn es ein kleines boot ist soll es doch nicht so ein grosse problem darstellen oder ??


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2004)

Moin...
Da kann ich unserm Nordlicht zustimmen: 4 Mann in 4 m "Nussschale" sein lassen! Lieber ein 2. Boot dazumieten (Links/Tips hier massig an Board) und mit 2 * 2 Mann bei gutem Wetter rausjuckeln!!!! Kohle komplett durch 4 teilen - sollte am gerechtesten sein.
Wir haben zu dritt in einer 4,20 m Anka gesessen - und das ist OBERGRENZE bei Ententeichwetter!!!! Neben der Sicherheit: ihr wollt ja auch noch angeln, neben dem Fechten :q
Fehmarn bietet eigentlich gute Bedingungen - macht Euch nur kundig wg. Seekarten und Co!


----------



## Fischbox (2. Februar 2004)

Moin#h!! 

Ich empfehle Euch nach Fehmarn zu fahren, denn da habt Ihr bei jedem Wind einen geeigneten Strand zur Verfügung. Wir poofen immer hier in Staberdorf. Kostenpunkt wären ungefähr 20 Euronen pro Nase und Tag. Das interessante aber ist, das sie ein eigenes Boot mit führerscheinfreiem 5 PS AB besitzen. Das Boot kannst Du umsonst nutzen. Nur die Spritkosten müsst Ihr selber tragen. 4 Mann sind in Eurer kleinen Jolle eher spaßtötend und dazu auch noch ín wenig riskant
Filetierplatz und Kühltruhe sind übrigens vorhanden und die Vermieter sind echt nett.

Nur mal als Tip:m  .

...und bis zur fängigen Ecke um Staberhuk (da geht eigentlich immer was, und selbst bei absoluter Flaute habt ihr dort durch die Strömung immer noch 'ne richtig tolle Drift zum Fischen) herum fahrt ihr mit dem Boot keine halbe Stunde!


----------



## mampfred (3. Februar 2004)

Moin,

danke für die bisher zahlreichen Antworten. 
An dieser Stelle muss ich ein großes Lob einwerfen an die Ersteller, Betreiber und Benutzer dieses Forums. Wirklich sehr hilfreich und Informativ. Macht alle weiter so. Für mich wirklich eine große Hilfe.

Jetzt zur Sache.
Uns ist schon bewußt, dass es mit unserem Boot nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung ist. Deshalb wollten wir auch wohin, wo es "noch machbar" ist, z.B. in eine Bucht etc. Das mit dem zusätzlichen anmieten einse Bootes ist gar keine schlechte Idee.

@fischbox
Das mit deiner Unterkunft klingt ja recht interessant. Werde gleich mal Unterlagen anfordern.

@murad
Auch Süssau hört sich (laut Internet) gut an.

@all
Wenn noch jemand Infos bezüglich gute (angeltaugliche) Unterkünfte hat, ich nehme sie gerne entgegen. Unser Boot werden wir auf jedenfall mitnehmen und dann vorort entscheiden, was machbar ist was nicht.

Vielen Dank für bisherige und zukünftige Antworten


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Februar 2004)

@mampfred
Ich mach mir ein bischen Sorgen wegen deiner letzten Antwort! 4
Mann in deinem Boot geht nicht - niemals nicht! Wenn du im Hafen einsteigst und noch kein Wasser reinläuft, bedeutet das nicht, daß es geht. Verzeihe bitte die offenen Worte. Aber die ständigen Meldungen über Wasserleichen finde ich sowas von
überflüssig.....
Wenn du nicht ständig slippen willst, ist auch Fehmarn schwierig.
Wenn der Wind so richtig durch den Sund geht, baut sich eine Welle auf, und du kommst auch nicht mehr zu den ruhigen Stränden. Du wirst schon slippen müssen.
Ein ruhiges und gutes Revier ist auch noch Kiel. Dort kannst du dich auch noch in die Innenförde verkrümeln.


----------



## Meeresangler01 (4. Februar 2004)

Moin,

da gebe ich Dolfin recht. In der Kieler Innenförde ist es recht geschützt und Fisch gibt es dort reichlich. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2004)

@ Meeresangler

gibt es dort auch jetzt Heringe? und wenn ja wo kann man am besten sein Schlauchboot zu wasser bringen ( brauche keine Slipanlage)

mfg


----------



## Nordlicht (4. Februar 2004)

@ Fischbox
ist es ein blaues pioner ca. 4 meter lang mit nem 5 ps mercury ??
FINGER WER VON DEM DING !!!!


----------



## Klausi (4. Februar 2004)

Ich kann die empfehlen dir in Kühlungsborn Unterkunft zu besorgen. Dort ist Slipanlage und dort ist auch Bootsverleih. Oder ich kann dir noch den Tipp Dierhagen geben. Dort ist es schön ruhig Boot kann geslipt werden und auch ausgeliehen. Wenn du Infos oder Telefonnummer brauchst einfach melden.


----------



## Fischbox (4. Februar 2004)

Moin Nordlicht und alle anderen#h



> ist es ein blaues pioner ca. 4 meter lang mit nem 5 ps mercury ??



Ööööh, datt weiß ich jetzt nicht so ganz genau, denn ich bin immer mit meinem eigenen Kutter unterwegs und hab das Boot  so genau noch nicht begutachtet. Kann schon sein das es besagtes Boot ist. Es ist zumindest kein nagelneues Boot mehr.

Wieso sollte man denn da lieber die Fingers von lassen?


----------



## Mac Gill (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
im Mai ist in Meschendorf ein Board-treffen... (näheres unter Termine)

Vielleicht ist das ja auch was für euch.


Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## mampfred (4. Februar 2004)

Danke für all die Infos.

@Dolfin
Wir möchten auf keinen Fall zuviel riskieren, deshalb taste ich mich auch hier im Board vorsichtig an das Thema ran, da uns doch noch die Erfahrung fehlt.

@Klausi
Kühlungsborn und Dierhagen ist mir/uns mit eigenem Boot doch etwas zu wage. Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, dann ist dort direkt die offene See, oder? Aber Adressen über Unterkünft und Verleihe wären nicht schlecht (-> als Alternative, wenn doch nicht mit eigenem Boot).



Da wir doch noch erst bei den Anfängen (mit dem Boot!) sind:
Was haltet ihr vom Angeln auf der Schlei? Wir haben ein interessante Seite im Netz gefunden: www.arnis-schlei.de. Hat jemand dort schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


Gruß
Ingo M.


----------



## Meeresangler01 (5. Februar 2004)

@ Raubfischer_RD

Die ersten großen Heringstrupps sind seit ca. 2 Wochen in der Förde. Sind noch keine Riesen aber schon in Ordnung. Dein Boot zu Wasser lassen kannst Du am Ostufer z.B. in Kitzeberg. Ist in der Innenförde und Du bist dann gleich an der richtigen Stelle.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2004)

*Kiel Kietzeberg*

Hi Thomas!

&nbsp;

Danke für Deinen Tip! Ich werde bei passendem Wetter mal hinfahren.

Bitte berichtige mich, aber meiner Meinung nach brauche ich nur den Angelschein oder? Irgend eine extra Gebühr kommt nicht dazu?! Und ich darf 5 Harken benutzen.

Vielen Dank

&nbsp;

MFG

Kai


----------



## Nordlicht (5. Februar 2004)

ich`habe es ihm damals verkauft habe weil es mir für die ostsee zu unsicher gewesen ist ! es ist am boden geflickt, insgesamt sehr porös und die luftkammern sind nicht mehr dicht !


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2004)

@ Andi:
Wie? Pioner porös und Luftkammern nicht dicht??
Um was für ein Modell handelt es sich??? Wie alt ist das Ding?

Ich war gestern mit Björn bei einem Pioner-Händler... Die Dinger sind aus doppelwandigem PE (6 - 8 mm) und kaum kaputtzukriegen. PE ist eines der resistentesten Materialien, die ich kenne... Zäh, halbwegs Säurefest, Ölfest, Salwasser sowieso... UV-Strahlung macht dem Zeug (stabilisiert) auch nicht viel aus...


----------



## Meeresangler01 (5. Februar 2004)

@ Raubfischer

ja Du brauchst nur den gültigen Jahresfischereischein und kannst mit 5 Haken angeln.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Februar 2004)

Alles klar auf zu den Heringen!
Leider mangels Echolot mit Sichtpeilung nach Fögeln und anderen Booten... :-(

Danke nochmal an Thomas

MFG

Kai


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Februar 2004)

@ Franky
ich habe leider keine ahnung welches baujahr und modell es gewesen ist, aber es war so alt das der boden im sommer weich wurde und ich mit meinen 100 kg "kampfgewicht" angst bekam.
ansonsten denke ich aber das die boot gut und sicher sind.


----------



## Fischbox (7. Februar 2004)

Moin#h
Naja, dann will ich das gute Teil beim nächsten Besuch mal etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Besten Dank Nordlicht!!!#6


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Mampfred + alle anderen,

mir geht es so wie Dir. Dieses Jahr SBF See gemacht und nen kleines Böötchen (auch 4m, aber ein norwegisches, deutlich massiver und breiter als z.B. das Anka) gekauft. 

Bei schwach bis mäßigem Südwind kann ich Dir zum Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn raten. Im Hafen von Kühlungsborn kann man das Boot slippen (7 oder 8 EUR) und dann schätze ich 15 min Kurs NW oder NWW, dann biste schon auf dem Trollegrund. 

Achtung, der Hafen ist nicht ausgeschildert und nur über Buckelpisten zu erreichen, unbedingt vorher klären, wie man da hin kommt!

Wir waren im November dort, hatten leichten Südwind (und damit den Schutz der Küste) und das Angeln war von den Wellen her  absolut angenehm, nach einigem Suchen fanden wir sogar den Hering auf dem Echolot und darunter waren kleine Bodenhuckel - Dorsch und Wittling, die sich den Bauch vollmampften! Zu zweit fingen wir insgesamt 28 Fische. 

Kennt jemand eine preiswerte Unterkunft in Kühlungsborn?


----------

